# UGGS child size vs. womens' size question



## msjenn

Hey everyone,
I am considering getting UGGS for my sister as a christmas present. I found out that the kids sizes are usually $20-$30 cheaper than the womens' sizes. She wears 6.5 in normal womens' shoes and wears the size 5 in womens' UGGS so what size would that make her in kids' UGGS?

Does anyone know if the kid ones are a lot different from the womens? i'm thinking the tall height wouldn't be as tall as the womens' tall height? or maybe that wouldn't matter to a shorter person, as she's  only 5'3'' and might actually be better? are the kids ones cut any different from womens' size uggs? i think i might have recalled someone saying that they were tighter at some places? any help is appreciated! thanks!


----------



## ahertz

I don't know about the size conversion, but my cousin wears the child size and they are exactly the same. They won't be shorter in your sister's size because they are literally the same as the adults but sold as child's instead (and cheaper!).


----------



## mmac

I fit a size 5 in women Uggs and I'm a 3 in kids Uggs. I hope this helps


----------



## flungflung83

I did a search on this topic and haven't really gotten an answer for what I was looking for.  I've read around that some women's sizes will fit into the big kids uggs.  I've read that a women's 6 should purchase 4 in kids.  I wear a size 8 in normal shoes, but in womens uggs I wear a size 6.  So would that mean I'd still get a 6 in youth?  If anyone can clarify that up for me I'd really appreciate it.  I'd love to be able to order youth sizes and save.  TIA!


----------



## wantmore

I wear a Sand color size 5 in women's and I have a Baby Blue size 5 in youth's. HTH. BTW, I'm 6.5 in Tennis Shoes.


----------



## BalenciagaLove1

wantmore I also currently have a size 5 in women's (in tall brown uggs) and a size 6 in short sand uggs, the size 5 in youth's fit you perfectly?  I normally wear a size 5-6 in all my shoes. What is HTH? Thanks!


----------



## wantmore

^^Yup. They both fit the same. Mine are Short Classic Sand (Women's 5) and Tall Classic Blue (Big Kid 5).

HTH = Hope That Helps


----------



## BalenciagaLove1

Thank you!!! hehe it definitely does help!


----------



## kittykittycatcat

I've heard that a kids ugg 6 is like a womens ugg 7.5  
Idk if that helps.


----------



## flungflung83

wantmore said:


> I wear a Sand color size 5 in women's and I have a Baby Blue size 5 in youth's. HTH. BTW, I'm 6.5 in Tennis Shoes.


 
That's so weird.  Your regular shoe size is 6.5, mine is 8.  I wear women's size 6 uggs, but you wear 5.  The math doesn't really do it for me, lol.  I guess the size 6 will probably fit, if snugged it's fine because they do stretch out a little after wear.  I'll try my luck and hopefully it all works out.  I know the biggest size for youths are 6.  Thanks for your help ladies.


----------



## flungflung83

kittykittycatcat said:


> I've heard that a kids ugg 6 is like a womens ugg 7.5
> Idk if that helps.


 
That does help!  I'm an 8 so I guess they'll be a tight fit, but the women's uggs in size 6 fit snugged as well.


----------



## cyn106

Youth size 6 is too big for me, and I'm normally a 7.5 in regular shoes. 5 would be perfect. I'd exchange mine but the site where I bought them from doesn't have any more 5's in stock. Oh, and I can fit into a size 6 in women's Uggs for a snug fit, or 7 for a slightly looser fit. Hope that helps!


----------



## Lanier

Check out the reviews on Zappos, under the youth uggs -- a lot of people put what size they wear in women's uggs, and what kid's size they purchased. It seems like a lot of people wear 2 sizes smaller in kid's than they do women's. HTH!


----------



## canada's

do the kid's uggs look exactly the same on an adult?

it seems the proportions would be off.


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

in general i think what ever size you are in womens you go 2 sizes down for kids size


----------



## Edna

canada's said:


> do the kid's uggs look exactly the same on an adult?
> 
> it seems the proportions would be off.



I bought both a Youth 6 and a Women's 7 (what I usually wear) in the Classic Tall to compare and both fit exactly the same. I held them up to each other and the bottoms match up the same. The only difference is that the shaft of the youth one is about an inch shorter. That was barely noticeable when I put them on, so I kept the youth and saved about $30.


----------



## flungflung83

I just looked back on this thread to find out more answers.  Seems like I may have just ordered the wrong size.  =(

Let's see if I can make sense of it all.  I'm a size 8 in womens regular shoes.  Size 6 in Ugg womens ( they fit me snug )  I ordered a size 6 in youth.  Now I'm thinking I should have ordered a size 5 in youth.  

Or do you ladies think the size 6 in youth will fit me?  I like my Ugg boots to be snugged.   I guess I'll have to wait until they get here.  Hopefully they will still have the size 5 in youth available just in case I need to exchange.  Oh btw, I was lucky enough to get the 20% off from shoes.com with the code.  I know a few us tpfers got a deal lastnight, but they fixed the code early this morning.


----------



## Edna

flungflung83 said:


> I just looked back on this thread to find out more answers.  Seems like I may have just ordered the wrong size.  =(
> 
> Let's see if I can make sense of it all.  I'm a size 8 in womens regular shoes.  Size 6 in Ugg womens ( they fit me snug )  I ordered a size 6 in youth.  Now I'm thinking I should have ordered a size 5 in youth.
> 
> Or do you ladies think the size 6 in youth will fit me?  I like my Ugg boots to be snugged.   I guess I'll have to wait until they get here.  Hopefully they will still have the size 5 in youth available just in case I need to exchange.  Oh btw, I was lucky enough to get the 20% off from shoes.com with the code.  I know a few us tpfers got a deal lastnight, but they fixed the code early this morning.



I think the 6 youth will fit you, they just might be a bit looser than you like. I'm a 7.5/8 in regular women's shoes. I wear a 7 in Women's Uggs because I like a little more breathing room. They were snug when I first bought them, but now are loose.

The 6 youth = the 7 womens that I compared.
So probably 5 youth = 6 womens.

You probably could have gone with a 5 youth, but you did get 20% off!


----------



## margaritaxmix

TWO SIZES DOWN FROM WOMEN'S SIZE = CHILDREN'S SIZE.

So if you're a woman's 6, order a children's 4.

Weird, I know, but it works!


----------



## Uggsession

Does anyone know whether kids Uggs have corresponding womens sizes or are they indeed HALF sizes as some people say? I'm wondering if that may offer a resolution to my half size problem?


----------



## SOLIDGOLD2

check under search there is a thread on this already


----------



## Tracy

you can read the reviews on zappos.com for the kids uggs. lots of women have bought them!


----------



## Couture Dreams

i have the kids uggs.. theyre lovely.

im usually a 7 in womens, but have a 6 in kids


----------



## leothelnss

A size 8 in womens is the equivalent of a size 6 in kids. Etc etc


----------



## kapransky

i work for modells footwear dept and i know a womens size 7.5 compares to a kids size 5.5. so uggs only come in full sizes..in womens they usually say if you're a 7.5, go to a seven. so kids if i'm a 5.5 should i go down to a five, or a six? 

thanks


----------



## Elementary

^^if you are a womens 5.5, i'd go for the uggs kids size 3. they run big. if you are a kids size 5.5, go for the 5 in uggs. does that make any sense? LOL and btw, I LOVE MODELLS!! GOTTA GO TO MO'S!

i am a SOLID womens 8. i have two pairs of size 6 kids uggs, the tasman clog and the classic short boot. they fit absolutely perfectly. if you are a 7.5 or between a 7 and a 7.5, go for the 5's. they will stretch a bit anyway.

and, yes. they look identical to the adult version, except for they are an inch or so shorter.


----------



## HauteMama

I hate to be so slow, but I have one last question. I am an 8.5 in normal women's shoes. I am a women's 7 in Uggs. So would I be a kid's 5 in Uggs? In other words, does a person go two sizes down from their NORMAL shoe size for kids' Uggs or two sizes down from their Uggs size for kids' Uggs?


----------



## Elementary

no, i don't think the kids 5 would be comfortable. try zappos and order a 6. you can always return them easily if they don't work for ya. but yeah, don't go to a kids 5 if you are a women's 8.5 in normal footwear. it'd be too snug.

so to conclude (and stop rambling) yes, you go down two sizes from your NORMAL shoe size. whew. i did it


----------



## mrose75

I'm sorry to post about his and I did do a search but I'm still confused. I wear a size 7 in my Ugg Classic Shorts that I have and wanted to get another pair only in a kids size to save $$. Would I be a 5 or a 6?? I keep getting conflicting info. on this. Help and Thanks!!


----------



## luvhautecouture

I wear a kids size 6 and adult size 7!  My normal shoe size is 8!


----------



## mrose75

Good because thats what I eneded up ordering. lol. Thats what I thought so when they came up in chocolate on Zappo's I jumped on them. Thanks!!


----------



## evolkatie

Oh so it isn't just me that feel that kids sizing is bigger 

I ordered my mini boots in a 6Y and my adult uggs are in a 6 also. The kids shoes feel bigger than my adult one.


----------



## Charmosa

I found this a bit confusing too.

If I'm a 5 in Classic Tall, am I a 3 in youth uggs???  I'm looking at getting the youth hayden's.  I'm regularly a woman's size 6.5.


----------



## Charmosa

I don't know if anyone is still checking this thread so thought I would see.  I wear a size 5 uggs in classic.  I'm thinking of getting the youth ones to save money (the Hayden's) so if I'm understanding the above posts, I order a size 4 youth?  I'm normally a 6.5 (sometimes a 7) size in regular shoes but I'm not sure if that's helping or complicating things????


----------



## vhsethan

my mother is a true to size 6 in womens shoes, what size childrens should I order?  I'd love to find her a pair!


----------



## LanaThaSTAR

I don't know if this is going to help, but I'm a woman's size 5 - the 5 in their adult sizes was too big, so I ended up getting a size 3 in kid's and they fit perfectly.

If you're a size 5 in adult sizes, then a size 4 would probably fit you best (for a reg. women's size 6).


----------



## Pinkcaviar

^From what I've read, I think a size 4 youth would fit you very snuggly since you're a 6.5 / 7.
But they do stretch out as the sheepskin flatten out.


----------



## flowergirl2

margaritaxmix said:


> TWO SIZES DOWN FROM WOMEN'S SIZE = CHILDREN'S SIZE.
> 
> So if you're a woman's 6, order a children's 4.
> 
> Weird, I know, but it works!


 
Okay, so if I wear a size 6 in womens Uggs order a size 4 in kids uggs!!! Right?? Well,I am just 'thinking' about doing this. Right now I can't even find the kids anywhere...


----------



## nessy79

im going to buy Classic cardy convertible sweater boot in black, womens size usa. i wear a size 7.5. what size would you suggest?  these are my first pair so im inexperienced in ugg sizing .

Sweater perfect, with three ways to wear it. Imported cotton/wool/shearling.



www2.victoriassecret.com/images/prodpri2/V282815.jpg​




i can normaly wear a size 7.5 -8. 8 can run big, but 7.0 is too small on me. any help is appreciated


----------



## melikemochi

It's possible that the sizes vary slightly depending on the batch of shoes from manufacturer. Here's what I noticed when I tried them on today (first time), I'm most often a size 6 in shoes (6.5 once in awhile) and I fit into a women's size 6. When I tried the youth sizes, the youth size 6 is slightly larger than women's 6 and the youth size 5 is slightly smaller than women's size 6. In other words, youth 5 < womens 6 < youth 6. Hope this helps someone!


----------



## Ryna

My normal size is 8. I wear size 7 in women's UGG and 6 in kids UGG (2 down from my NORMAL size)  Here's 2 pics to make it clear (black ones are kids 6, clay - women's 7)


----------



## kellilicious

flowergirl2 said:


> Okay, so if I wear a size 6 in womens Uggs order a size 4 in kids uggs!!! Right?? Well,I am just 'thinking' about doing this. Right now I can't even find the kids anywhere...



No, 2 down from your *normal* size. For example: I am a size 6 in other shoes a size 5 in Women's Uggs and a 4 in youth Uggs

But, I have to say, when I tried the youth Uggs, I thought they looked too short (as in the shaft height) so I still buy Women's Uggs.


----------



## blueragdoll

Charmosa said:


> I don't know if anyone is still checking this thread so thought I would see.  I wear a size 5 uggs in classic.  I'm thinking of getting the youth ones to save money (the Hayden's) so if I'm understanding the above posts, I order a size 4 youth?  I'm normally a 6.5 (sometimes a 7) size in regular shoes but I'm not sure if that's helping or complicating things????



I also wear a 6.5 or 7 in most shoes, and I have the youth classic short Uggs in a size 5.  I wear them without socks and they fit fine for me!  I've also tried on the Haydens in a size 5 and thought they fit well.  The Haydens are stiffer and more structured than the classics, so I don't know if they would stretch as much.


----------



## lho

I'm a size 8.5 in regular shoes, 8 in womens, and a 6 kids.  The only downside is the shaft of the boot is shorter which is fine for the short version, but with the tall it looks a bit off.


----------



## pgtea

hmm i actually tried on some uggs today.  i was torn today between the tall and the short for women's sizes ...i thought both looked okay on me, but tried smooshing down the tall ones by an inch or so, to get an idea of buying a pair of kids' uggs for cheaper than the women's.  

still not sure what to do!  lho, the classic talls for kids look sorta weird?   (i haven't yet seen or tried on the big kids' uggs yet).  though in ryna's post, with both boots looking flat, the kids' boots in black looks wider/bigger circumference than the women's in clay? easier to stuff my jeans into, maybe?      

i measured the ones i tried on, the women's talls, and they were true to zappos:  11.5" (not including the sole, measured from middle/arch area)....are the kids' ones really 11.0" or seem more than a 1/2" shorter?


----------



## melikemochi

melikemochi said:


> It's possible that the sizes vary slightly depending on the batch of shoes from manufacturer. Here's what I noticed when I tried them on today (first time), I'm most often a size 6 in shoes (6.5 once in awhile) and I fit into a women's size 6. When I tried the youth sizes, the youth size 6 is slightly larger than women's 6 and the youth size 5 is slightly smaller than women's size 6. In other words, youth 5 < womens 6 < youth 6. Hope this helps someone!



Just to update, I ended up trying them again and I actually fit the 5 in womens and 4 in kids. For whatever reason, the shaft height of the size 5 womens is shorter than the size 6 so it is the same height as the kids (ones with the white tag on the back). The kids sizes that have a white label are slightly taller than the ones with the brown.


----------



## cherrylollipops

Do any of y'all notice any internal difference between Kids and Women? Is it the same amazing softness?

=)


----------



## roxies_mom

I know I read somewhere that Adult Uggs and Youth Uggs have sizing equivilents.....and I just want to be sure....

Zappo's just notified me that they have tall youth uggs in stock....My neice wears a woman's 7...so if I remember what I read correctly, I can buy a youth 5 and it will fit her.....Right?

Thanks to anyone who can help me!!  She really wants these for Christmas and I want to be the good auntie that gets them for her.....


----------



## Swanky

^I merged your question because there was already a big thread w/ info


----------



## roxies_mom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> ^I merged your question because there was already a big thread w/ info


 
:okay:    Thanks Swanky!!  Sorry about that!


----------



## blueragdoll

roxies_mom said:


> I know I read somewhere that Adult Uggs and Youth Uggs have sizing equivilents.....and I just want to be sure....
> 
> Zappo's just notified me that they have tall youth uggs in stock....My neice wears a woman's 7...so if I remember what I read correctly, I can buy a youth 5 and it will fit her.....Right?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help me!!  She really wants these for Christmas and I want to be the good auntie that gets them for her.....



I usually wear a 6.5 in regular shoes.  My Ugg Classic Shorts are a size 5 youth and fit fine, maybe a little loose, so if your niece is usually a size 7, the size 5 youth Uggs should be perfect!


----------



## roxies_mom

blueragdoll said:


> I usually wear a 6.5 in regular shoes. My Ugg Classic Shorts are a size 5 youth and fit fine, maybe a little loose, so if your niece is usually a size 7, the size 5 youth Uggs should be perfect!


 

Thanks so much!!


----------



## manish

absolutely true!

I usually wear a size 6 (normal shoes) and ordered a youth 6 for my Uggs... WRONG!

I then replaced them with a 5 and these were big too... 

Now waiting on the 4 youth... hopefully these will work out... I'm sure they'll be snug...


----------



## roxies_mom

roxies_mom said:


> I know I read somewhere that Adult Uggs and Youth Uggs have sizing equivilents.....and I just want to be sure....
> 
> Zappo's just notified me that they have tall youth uggs in stock....My neice wears a woman's 7...so if I remember what I read correctly, I can buy a youth 5 and it will fit her.....Right?
> 
> Thanks to anyone who can help me!! She really wants these for Christmas and I want to be the good auntie that gets them for her.....


 
^^  So, my sister-in-law wants me to get her the youth 6 so she can wear a thick sock with them and then wear them again next year....please tell me this is a BAD idea.....

Thanks!!


----------



## Vinyl

Just wanted to give my input: I tried on a size 6 in youth for the Dakotas.  I'm a 7 in women's sizing for the classic Uggs.  Fit just fine for me.  For youth sizing, I'd go down 2 sizes from your non-Ugg/regular sizing (so I'm typically a 7.5 to 8).


----------



## roxies_mom

roxies_mom said:


> ^^ So, my sister-in-law wants me to get her the youth 6 so she can wear a thick sock with them and then wear them again next year....please tell me this is a BAD idea.....
> 
> Thanks!!


 
I orderd the Youth size 5 classic tall Uggs for my niece from Zappos, she wears a 7 in regular shoes....I hope they are a perfect fit.....

Does anyone know if the lining is removable in the the youth Uggs?  Well, if they don't fit her, at least she can return them, for the next size up...but I was afraid to order the 6 have have it look and be too big for her.....If she can't wear them next year, who cares......


----------



## Vinyl

^ Uggs stretch with regular wear, so I wouldn't worry too much about it.  I think the 5 should fit her fine if she's a regular 7.  I'm a regular 7.5 to 8 & my ideal Ugg size should be a 6 (but I bought a 7 & it's getting loose).


----------



## roxies_mom

Thanks Vinyl...yes, she's a regular 7.........I'm glad to know they stretch with wear, I'm sure they will be fine for her.  I really didn't want to go bigger, she would look like she's wearing her mom's shoes.....good grief, she's only 12!


----------



## ashleyjena

I wear a 7, i bought Youth 6, and they fit a tiny bit big, but I wanted to make sure the shaft would be long enough and look comparable to a womens pair.


----------



## qudz104

i got a size 6 in kids, my normal shoe size is 7-7.5, and they fit very nicely, a tad loose but with socks you can barely tell.


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Hello guys! I hope this thread is still valid until today cause I am size 7,5 and just bought a UGG BIG KIDS size 6.
Can’t wait to see if it fits cause I got a very good  from Farfetch. When it arrives, I’ll leave an update!


----------



## Jolly Wolf

Jolly Wolf said:


> Hello guys! I hope this thread is still valid until today cause I am size 7,5 and just bought a UGG BIG KIDS size 6.
> Can’t wait to see if it fits cause I got a very good  from Farfetch. When it arrives, I’ll leave an update!



Not sure if anyone buys these boots these days, but it really worked for me.
Thanks!


----------



## scivolare

Jolly Wolf said:


> Not sure if anyone buys these boots these days, but it really worked for me.
> Thanks!


I just bought a pair in big kids size 6. I’m like the anomaly in uggs - I’m usually a 6.5-7 in women’s but prefer 8 in uggs. I’m happy with the Big Kids 6’s! However, I don’t feel like they have arch support like my normal women’s pair. Has anyone else noticed this? I opted for kids because the style wasn’t available in women’s :x


----------



## DreamingBeauty

scivolare said:


> I just bought a pair in big kids size 6. I’m like the anomaly in uggs - I’m usually a 6.5-7 in women’s but prefer 8 in uggs. I’m happy with the Big Kids 6’s! However, I don’t feel like they have arch support like my normal women’s pair. Has anyone else noticed this? I opted for kids because the style wasn’t available in women’s :x
> 
> View attachment 4580845


I don't know anything about the kids line as I'm a women's 10, but I had to comment these boots are adorable! They definitely should make them for women


----------



## scivolare

DreamingBeauty said:


> I don't know anything about the kids line as I'm a women's 10, but I had to comment these boots are adorable! They definitely should make them for women


RIGHT?! The iridescent is more subtle in person, though it also varies pair to pair. I feel like most women would really like them. 

though my only other pair are the super dark brown Baileys so these are relatively loud. Not sure yet how I’m going wth wear them other than black leggings lol.


----------



## nellybear2

I have a question, if I am size 5 in women Uggs , what size would I get in youth size ?


----------

